# Movieplayer



## windl (10. Apr 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin dabei - vielmehr habe ich bereits einen MediaCenter-Clone entwickelt. 
Das Abspielen der Filme habe ich in der Vergangenheit mit DSJ von humatic realisiert. Das war dann aber doch sehr nervig, weil ich immer nur den aktuellsten Codecs hinterher gelaufen bin. 
Im Augenblick habe ich das Ganze mit dem MPlayer realisiert. Dieser lässt sich sehr schön in ein Java-Fenster einbinden (Wenn auch diese Funktion von Java - auslesen eines Fensterhadels mittlerweilen nicht mehr supportet wird (Deutsch und Englisch gemischt - grausam!!!)) 
Daher wollte ich mal vorsichtig in die Runde fragen - ob es andere Player gibt, die sich wunderbar in Java zum Abspielen von Filmen eignen?

....und noch etwas vorsichtiger angefragt - ob jemand evtl Lust verspürt sich an dem Projekt zu beteiligen? 


Danke 
Uwe


----------



## maki (10. Apr 2012)

Könnte passen: http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/114560-projekt-java-vlc-player-fuer-htpc.html


----------



## Massenhaft (11. Apr 2012)

Hi,
hab mal einen Player mit gstreamer-java geschrieben...konnte das ganze dann
mit einem opengl kontext schreiben... so kann man auch sehr schöne overlays zeichnen...

Gruß

PS: Gibt es für das Projekt schon eine WebSite oder ein Repository?


----------



## windl (11. Apr 2012)

@Massenhaft
Da ich das Programm bis jetzt alleine geschrieben habe und dies nur bei mir daheim zum Einsatz kam hat sich eine Webseite nicht wirklich gelohnt - leider!! 
Wenn ich einen oder zwei Entwickler gewinnen könnte, die mir helfen wollen - dann würde ich dieses Projekt gerne als "Open-source" zur Verfügung stellen.

Magst Du mir denn den Source oder einen Link zu Deinem Player zukommen lassen?

Danke
Uwe


----------

